# T.R.R.A. Passenger Car



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

During the war time years that gasoline was rationed, the Terminal Railroad, (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terminal_Railroad_Association_of_St._Louis ), provided a convenient and inexpensive means of travel for its employees to and from work. The train left Union Station in St Louis, travelled up the High Line and over the Merchants Bridge, through Madison Yard, Brooklyn Shops, Relay, Main St., X-Office and back to Union Station.
Although the only documented car was an open vestibule, wood sided one, the Terminal Railroad had more than one passenger car and I’m hoping the other car was the later closed vestibule steel sided version. Pictured below is my attempt at modeling the car.


----------



## PawPaw (Jun 8, 2012)

Jim, thanks for showing me your car and related article. Since I was a switchman on the T.R.R.A. about 45 years ago it was interesting to learn a little history I wasn't aware of. Thanks again Dan Patterson


----------



## trainbuffjr (Jan 11, 2008)

Nice model Jim! And a very interesting article. Always nice to learn some history!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Sure looks good, Jim....


----------



## ChrisMiller (Dec 26, 2012)

Commendable modification done. The article is quite historical but technical too. 
--------------- 
freight loads


----------

